# hdd boot sector fehler!



## Visual EZ++ (19. Februar 2003)

--------------------


----------



## Avariel (20. Februar 2003)

Es gibt ein Programm namens s0kill, das löscht unwiederruflich den Boot-Sektor einer Platte, das würd ich mal drüberlaufen lassen. Wenn du eh schon formatiert hast, kannst du ja schon nix mehr kaputt machen 

Einfach runterladen (z.B. >>hier<< , auf eine Bootdisc dazukopieren, mit der Disc neustarten und im Dos-Modus ausführen. Den richtigen Laufwerksbuchstaben angeben und ansonsten nix an den Einstellungen verändern. Hinterher musst du dann neu partitionieren, aber es müsste wieder alles gehen.


----------



## Visual EZ++ (23. Februar 2003)

--------------------


----------



## Paule (23. Februar 2003)

das ist wohl die einfachste und beste methode


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Februar 2003)

http://www.russelltexas.com/delpart.htm

Das Toll das Du beim Link findest killt unwiderruflich alle Einträge und Daten auf der Platte ( VORSICHT !!!) ...-

Damit sollte es gehen....


----------

